# Durable in-ear headphones with sound isolation.



## bromley (Mar 23, 2011)

I would prefer advice from you guys instead of a magazine which recommends expensive digital cables so have you got any recommendations?

My AKG headphones sound great but the cable sleeve has teared which has lead to the right head phone occasionally losing its sound.

I would also like sound isolation as I like to listen to my mp3s on the tube and don't like playing music too loud.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a big fan of these: 
http://www.wirefresh.com/v-moda-remix-remote-earphones-for-the-iphone-3gsipod-review/ - you can get 'em for just £49 from Carphone Warehouse online at the moment.

These were also good:
http://www.wirefresh.com/sennheiser-cx550-mkii-in-ear-headphones-full-review/

On the other hand, these were crap:
http://www.wirefresh.com/audio-technica-ath-ck400i-in-ear-headphones-review/


----------



## bromley (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. 

As for the cable tearing, is that my fault or the cables?!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2011)

bromley said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the cable tearing, is that my fault or the cables?!


 
Would echo the recommendation for the Sennheiser ones.


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm a big fan of these:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/v-moda-remix-remote-earphones-for-the-iphone-3gsipod-review/ - you can get 'em for just £49 from Carphone Warehouse online at the moment.


 
Do you have a link for the £49 offer?  I had a look but can't find them.  I showed the review to the OH (who I fear may need to be surgically removed from his iPod) and the kevlar reinforced cables and 2 year no questions asked guarantee (not to mention the 50% off replacement for life thing) are very worthwhile - he gets through several pairs of mid-range Sennheisers a year and if the robustness and guarantee are as promised then these are well worth buying - but if we can't find that £49 offer it'll have to wait til his birthday!

ETA: OK found it, it's only for the bright pink ones!!!!


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 25, 2011)

I just bought some Sennheisser CX-299s and they are very good. £44.90 from currys, vol control on the cable, in-ear bud types. Used them last night on the way home on the mainline and I didn't hear the overly loud train announcements the whole journey.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2011)

Epona said:


> Do you have a link for the £49 offer?  I had a look but can't find them.  I showed the review to the OH (who I fear may need to be surgically removed from his iPod) and the kevlar reinforced cables and 2 year no questions asked guarantee (not to mention the 50% off replacement for life thing) are very worthwhile - he gets through several pairs of mid-range Sennheisers a year and if the robustness and guarantee are as promised then these are well worth buying - but if we can't find that £49 offer it'll have to wait til his birthday!
> 
> ETA: OK found it, it's only for the bright pink ones!!!!


No, I bought the black ones on Wednesday. http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/phone-accessories/music-acc/headphones-vmoda-offer

They're in stock, next day delivery too.


----------



## bromley (Sep 16, 2011)

Just picked the V-moda up from the post office. I think I found them for around £30! I can't wait to try them out!


----------

